# Merry Christmas



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Just wanted to say thanks to all of you for your help and inspiration throughout this past year. It has been fun.

Mary Ann and I want to wish all of you a Very Merry Christmas.


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanks.. And Merry Christmas to you and yours aswell


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Merry Christmas Bernie and thank you for all the work you do behind the forum scenes.

May you and your family have a most wonderful Christmas day. Isn't being a grandfather wonderful!


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

Merry Christmas to you too and to all on the forum.

John 3 : 16


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Merry Christmas to you and yours.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Merry Christmas Bernie!


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

yeah, OK mr. turner dude....:dance3:

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to you and yours from me and mine 

(ya know, its hard to keep track of who ya said what to sometimes *L*...)

and the same to anyone who I may have missed....


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks to all of you. Bob N. yes it is great being a grandfather. We got the grandson a new woodworking tool box. He is so excited that he can now be like Poppa. I told him that maybe next year poppa would give him one of his lathes so he could make pens, ornaments and birdhouses. He just beamed and said really. Oh the look on his face.

Retired, family, our health and woodturning. It just doesn't get any better than that. :dance3:


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Merry Christmas, and all the cats are trying to attack the turkey. They keep climbing the cabinets to get next to the cooker.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Merry Christmas to you and yours Bernie.


----------



## KUMZUM (Jun 19, 2010)

Merry Christmas to all of you.

What a great site.


----------

